# Rhonda the SPoo and Roma the Grey



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Rhonda may be smart enough to realise that Roma belongs to the fam8ly. Can you put a screen in the doorway, so that both can get used to seeing each other? Rhonda has already smelt Romas presence in the house.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My only experience of poodles and birds has been with Poppy, whose prey drive goes from 0 to 100 at the sight of a chicken. A screen door for added security sounds like a good idea, as well as enabling them to get used to each other safely. Does Roma talk? I wonder if you work on Rhonda Sit! with really good rewards when she is near to Roma if Roma might not pick up on it and learn to make the dog sit herself? If it is frequently reinforced until it becomes an absolutely automatic response for Rhonda it would give Roma a way of stopping her in her tracks. Teaching Roma to then drop her a treat may be an even bigger ask, of course!


----------

